# Do you have a known fertility issue and TTC?



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Just thought i would add a little post....

I have it on very good information that if you are trying to access free nhs treatment and meet all the criterea i.e have a known fertility issue, right weight etc but the only thing stopping you is that your in a same sex relationship....then you should have a case for getting treatment..or fighting the cause!!!

The Commission for equality and human rights will also assist you (in most cases) in fighting this for free if you think you should qualify and dont simply because of your sexuality!

Good news i hope!?

k


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

OHhhhh that sounds interesting.......

As it currently stands I think we have our consultation on the NHS as our GP has advised that it looks like I'm not ovulation but when I did it was far too late in the cycle..and even though I'm doing everything in my power to loose weight I still can't plus the doc has said I seem to have signs of PCOS!

So she sent a refferral for us to the JR and I'm going to pus that we have tried home insems (which we did 4 times) but due to the above investigations we have fertility issues. 

Would be good to at leats get 1 free....I'm holding out hope but prepared that we probabaly won't!

L x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

This worked for us even before this new law came in back in 2007. I got ovulation induction (medication and follicle tracking) through the fertility centre at my local NHS hospital for free because I had been diagnosed with endometriosis and PCOS (we had our own known donor). We were advised that if we had to take things further and go on to have IUI we'd have to pay (unlike our heterosexual counterparts) but we were aware this new law was coming in a few months later so we'd have fought it if we had to. Fortunately we conceived so didn't need to think about it but we've now moved to a new area so are testing the system again. Fingers crossed we'll be able to access the same service on the NHS again (once I get my BMI down), but if not, it's good to know where to turn to help get the battle fought. 

Thanks Katena!

Gina. x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

We live in Manchester...i have PCOS and we were offered treatment pretty much like a hetero couple!

As my hormone levels tend to be ok..once i got my BMI down they offered us 5 X naturel IUI.

There is a case to argue now....and this area is an area that the commission for equality and human rights want to take on board...so long as you meet all other reuirements as a hetero couple! 

Plus i know that there is at least 1 amazing case worker there   who is biting the bit to have a case like this!! 

k


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some PCT's in London (City and Hackney being one) will fund cycles for same sex couples you just have to be a couple of any sort.  But nothing for single women with out without fertility problems!

L x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow thats great news - what are their requirements??

We have our appointment a week monday and would be great to be armed with this info and if we can use it to our advantage!!!!!

I'm positive our 1st appointment is with the NHS Dr at JR!

Appreciate your knowledge...

Lorna
xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

We've recently challenged our PCT about this. Whilst we don't have a diagnosis (& no obvious cause for our difficulties conceiving), we argued that the criteria for getting one of 'unexplained' was discriminatory as it required us to have unprotected intercourse for 2 years without achieving a pregnancy. We asked that our 4 iui's & 3 IVF's be taken into account as an alternative: our treatment results so far would indicate that even if I'd been hetro, it would seem as though I'd have needed treatment.
After several letters to & fro (most of them saying 'no way'), we got our local Councillor involved. The director of our PCT then asked us to attend a consultation with one of the two leading consultants in our area, in order to establish our history so far.
On Friday, we received a copy of the letter the consultant sent to the director of the PCT. In it he's stated that he feels our 'need for IVF is clinically indicated' & that we stand 'a reasonable chance of achieving a pregnancy with IVF'. So now we await her decision as to whether she will allow us a funded cycle! We're praying she says yes, otherwise why did she send us to see him?? 
Our whole appeal process started in September last year, and we still don't have our final answer, so I would say to anyone thinking of challenging: _be prepared for it to take time, have very thick skin & don't give up until you know it's the end_!
Good luck!
Lottie


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Really good advice lottie!

All i would say is find out your local PCTs policy on giving fertility treatment and read it!!! The 'ttc for 2 yrs' is in itself discriminarory..but push that to the side and check if you meet all the other critera which usually include issues such as weight/age/known or unexplained fertility issue.

Be prepared for a long fight...but dont give up...if you get anegative decision and feel its unjust appeal it..and contact the EHRC http://www.equalityhumanrights.com/ and ask for their advice.

IF they deem your case to be sound they may just take you on...or at the very least give you lots of advice and support!

And good luck 

k

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lorna I have pm'd you
L x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

I never realised that funding might be an option, this is very positive news and definitely makes sense in terms of the equal rights agenda. Would I approach my GP to find out the PCT's policy on this in our area or can I look it up online somehow?


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Echoing Becs Q - how do you find out PCT elegibity critera?

S x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You can 'e' mail PALS at your local hospital and ask for it. Thats how I got hold of the one for my area xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Every PCT has different criteria so its worth doing your research to know what you may be dealing with. Someone left a link on another post that I used several months ago & it was a website that listed all the different PCT's criteria. I'm really sorry as I can't find it, but if you do a search for fundin or, PCT.. something like that, it should pop up eventually. It wasn't on the L & G board though, I remember that much.
Even if the criteria doesn't fit your circumstances exactly, it's still worth appealing, particularly if you have a known fertility issue or can demonstrate that you've self-funded enough attempts to show you might have an unexplained issue.
Good luck!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Your gp is a good starting point as they would also have to refer you and support your case at the pct, or ring the pct and asked for specialist commisioner for fertility and ask for their policy.
Good luck ladies x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to let you know I got a response from the PAL - they said our PCT follows the NICE guidelines, which I have looked through and basically does not mention about sexuality at all, and if I am reading it right recommends offering 3 IVF's to women between a certain age, who have had unprotected sex for 2-3 years and have a fertility issue, so I only meet the age critera there, unless you count the unprotected sex DW and I have had the last few years... but try as we might, something is just missing   LOL

S x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Its worth a shot isn't it...even the clause of TTC for 2 yrs is itself discriminatory!!!

Go for it....be prepared for a fight....and let us know how things go!

K


----------

